# Experienced breeder interview



## LittleFish2012 (Oct 24, 2011)

Hey everyone!
For my college course, I have to do a career research project. I asked my professor if betta fish breeding was considered a career and she said yes. I am very interested in betta fish breeding and someday hope to do so. I understand I have a lot to learn.

So now, I am looking to interview an experienced breeder. Or if you aren't interested and know someone who would be open to this interview, please send them my way!
I will do my best to accommodate to your needs (especially with time zones). I do not have the ability to Skype and I do not think I will be able to meet in person. I doubt anyone lives in or around New Hampshire, and that’s fine. We can chat online instead. It'll be more convenient that way.
If you have facebook, all the better!

I am also open to interviewing multiple breeders. 

Thank you for reading and sorry if this post is in the wrong section. It's very important that I speak with breeders who have experience in this field.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I would recommend talking to many different types of breeders some fighter fish breeders a few show breeders and maybe someone like OFL.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would recommend Martinsmommy, Coppermoon or Basement Bettas.


----------



## LittleFish2012 (Oct 24, 2011)

Creat said:


> I would recommend talking to many different types of breeders some fighter fish breeders a few show breeders and maybe someone like OFL.


There are fighter fish breeders??
Do you know who any of them are? I assume OFL is a show breeder...


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Old fish lady used to breed a lot I think but she dosent do it a lot now. She is really good with outdoor spawns and knows a heck a lot about betta and I know there are a couple fighter spawners here although I dont remember them off the top of my head...


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Sarawut.. AMAZING thai breeder.. lemme PM him


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Hey.. Sarawut would like more details.. Would you like me to PM him this thread or your email??


----------



## LittleFish2012 (Oct 24, 2011)

Mo said:


> Hey.. Sarawut would like more details.. Would you like me to PM him this thread or your email??


This thread works fine. If it's still not enough, let me know. But this is pretty much all there is to it.
But seriously, thanks a million!


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Matinismommy, and basementbettas are both fabulous and very busy! Might be hard to snag an interview with them! I would HIGHLY suggest Jen Sick from Blackwater Bettas, shes not on here but you can find her on facebook, she's really friendly and willing to help! There is also Kayla Griffen from the Lone star betta group on FB, and her husband Gerald. 

Richard Laughry is another good one (better known as Chard56) he started out with nothing to work with but pet store fish when he started out and just took grand champion of the new breeder division in the spring shows this year! 

I would be happy to answer questions for you as well! Though I haven't bred in quite awhile I plan on picking it back up in the very near future!


----------



## LittleFish2012 (Oct 24, 2011)

MoonShadow said:


> Matinismommy, and basementbettas are both fabulous and very busy! Might be hard to snag an interview with them! I would HIGHLY suggest Jen Sick from Blackwater Bettas, shes not on here but you can find her on facebook, she's really friendly and willing to help! There is also Kayla Griffen from the Lone star betta group on FB, and her husband Gerald.
> 
> Richard Laughry is another good one (better known as Chard56) he started out with nothing to work with but pet store fish when he started out and just took grand champion of the new breeder division in the spring shows this year!
> 
> I would be happy to answer questions for you as well! Though I haven't bred in quite awhile I plan on picking it back up in the very near future!


I was afraid that they'd be busy... Anyway,I just checked out Chard56's profile and he's got a lot of amazing bettas! Did he really breed those from the pet store fish?? I should really get in touch with him, seeing as how thats likely where I'll start when I begin breeding fish.

Also, you said you highly recommend Jen Sick. Which one is she on facebook? There's quite a few and I'm not really sure. Do you think you could send me a link to Blackwater Bettas (assuming that's a website)?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'd recommend Gerald and Kayla Griffin also. I believe Gerald is a genetics expert.


----------

